# winter crop.



## FUM (Oct 12, 2011)

I"m wanting to try a winter crop in the green house. What's a hardy strain of MJ that can withstand cool night's. When should I start them? I do have a light to help on dark rainy days.This should be fun.:icon_smile:


----------



## hero4u2b (Oct 13, 2011)

Not sure FUM but I hope you have some sort of heat if you plan on growing in an outdoor greenhouse in the winter.. It would work where I live in the south but in Oregon I dont know.. I am not experienced enough on hardy outdoor strains.. I am sure someone will eventually comment. Goodluck. Hero


----------



## FUM (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks for your input hero. It don't matter any more. I give up growing MJ. Just to much work for something that ppl don't want. No one wants greenhouse ("out door") smoke. They all want "indoor"....It's like a slap in the face. You no what? I can't say it...


----------



## Ridgerunner (Nov 4, 2011)

I love outdoor smoke!!! Iam not to up to date on cold hardy greenhouse strains.  Heat will be a major issue.  Good luck.  It has been my experience most peoples first question is is it good not is it indoor or outdoor.:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc (Nov 4, 2011)

I just finished my first grow. Outdoors. I'm Cali MMJ, and though my harvest is not quite as dense as the indoor stuff I'll buy at the dispensary, it's straigh FIRE! Just got home from work a bit ago and took 2 hits and am lit. Hooked up some friends to get opinions, and nothing but thumbs up, and wanting more. I think the person who will solely judge by indoor/outdoor is not someone I'd find myself hanging around, let alone passing one to. Just my .02


----------



## FUM (Nov 5, 2011)

You hit it right off there ston loc. I no this is great smoke and screw the rest.


----------



## Hick (Nov 6, 2011)

FUM.. my friend, if your product is well grown, well manicured, ect. and 'you' don't tell 'em, they will likely never know the difference.


----------



## FUM (Nov 8, 2011)

It's all of the above hick, but i won't lie. I don't need donations that bad. I'll just sit on it with a smile on my face. Things will pick up later down the road maybe. Thanks for all your input.


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

any purple strain is ideal for cooler temps....its the colder temps that bring out those purple and blue colors we like so much...plus being indica(most purps are)will shorten flowering time....good luck...i have 3 afgooeys going planted 11-9-11 so do it..as long as your temps dont reach the 20's they'll live..i started mine in a selfmade greenhouse for now to block wind..


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> FUM.. my friend, if your product is well grown, well manicured, ect. and 'you' don't tell 'em, they will likely never know the difference.


 
:yeahthat: that was what I was thinkin' Hick. I mean as long as it was grown correctly and tastes/smokes good, stoney stuff, why tellem. I mean its smoke isn't it? FUM, do what others said and just grow for your own and eff the rest...lol

keep ya chin up, bud, no reason to be bummed...:cool2:

Only issue would be heat but thats easy to take care of, keep in mind to have a slight cooling variance w/ lights off tho...that's all, else you're golden :aok:


----------



## buddogmutt (Dec 8, 2011)

im in cali...lets link up and put it in the air...


----------

